# Which is a better university in dubai american or canadian



## reins (Mar 13, 2012)

Please need some input ..Am currently studying in American university in Dubai but am thinking of transferring to the Canadian university of Dubai for BBA .Would it be a wise decision ..which would help me better career wise and job opportunity


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

What program are you looking at taking? The nice thing about the Canadian University is that they have Canadian transfer options and articulations, if you were thinking of going to Canada.

Depending on who you talk to, the Canadian University is getting a very good reputation, particularly in business. The MBA program was ranked 3rd in the entire MENA region, 2nd in the UAE and 1st in Dubai in the Private and Ministry Accredited University category (as opposed to KHDA Accredited or Public).

If you have an particular questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## reins (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi ..At the moment am not planning on transferring to Canada but trying to decide upon which one to study in ...here in Dubai ..so should I graduate from American university or the Canadian university ..


----------

